
China arrests former Canadian diplomat in retaliation for Huawei arrest - mips_avatar
https://www.wsj.com/articles/no-coincidence-chinas-detention-of-canadian-seen-as-retaliation-for-huawei-arrest-11544619753
======
mips_avatar
Alternative link [https://outline.com/paeH4r](https://outline.com/paeH4r)

